# Vegassparky -- New Home Support Staff Member



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome Vegassparky to the staff and Home Support section

Congratulations and thanks for all your hard work :thumb:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations, very fine posts.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Great job! Keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done welcome to the team.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard VS, great to have you here







.....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! Welcome! Glad to have you here!

Looks like we need to get you guys banners!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like a idea TV and and Toasters lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

joeten said:


> TV and and Toastersl


:facepalm: :rofl:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. :thumb:

It'll be my pleasure to offer what assistance I can. This is a great group of people here, and I'm excited to be a part of it! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Truth be told we are all nuts why else would you stick your neck out :whistling::devil:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Intellectually nuts is a completely subjective assessment, and never considered an insult. :grin: Excuse me while I go stand out on this rock.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Great rock, Vegas. :thumb: Where is it? I'm in southeast Colorado, so I love that kind of country.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

New definition for standing, I see your into the TSF way already


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Great rock, Vegas. :thumb: Where is it? I'm in southeast Colorado, so I love that kind of country.


That's in southern Utah, at the very SE edge of the big dune at Sand Hollow State Park. 

Seeing that's it's a few hundred feet over the valley floor, that's close enough to standing for me. :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice. Yeah, no kidding. :lol:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard Vegassparky!


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Glaswegian, and 2xg. I'll be the one down in the basement making all the noise. :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Watch out for BG; he's down there somewhere. :laugh:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't mind good company. Hope he doesn't mind the music. I usually have it cranked up pretty loud.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the TSF Staff Family!

Congrats!

John


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to team TSF!


----------

